# Grinder Selection Advice Please - Sage Smart Grinder, MC2, Graef CM800



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,

Need some advice on grinder choice. I have three options at hand.

1. Sage Smart Grinder (not the Pro version) - from a forum member with very little use

2. Iberital MC 2 - about a year old from a Gumtree seller. Claims one double shot on weekdays, looks clean in photos

3. Graef CM800 - brand new from a trusted seller in Germany.

This are all approximately the same price, the MC2 being the cheapest but only by £10.

Mostly espresso, although occasionally use Aeropress to brew. Have Hario Skerton setup for the Aeropress so moving between grinds not really an issue. Although laziness of operator is a consideration.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What sort of money are each of these please?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I must admit, none of them are "pumping my nads", but what sort of money do you want to spend, do you plan a machine upgrade at some time in the future and will you also want to use it for french press (implication here, is if you can, but it's not a dealbreaker)?

Also it's funny how grinders for sale are always hardly used lol.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have very little in terms of budget. For now only about £100. All the grinders are within striking distance of that figure. I know the usual advice is save until I can afford something decent, but truthfully for reasons beyond my control, that is not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm....I sort of feel your pretty much throwing £100 away....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Much of a muchness, i'd err towards the MC2 or the Graef though (based on what i've read on here)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Talk nicely to chandlercoffee and see if you can get his La Spaz Macap (see for sale section)

different league to the ones that you list for not a huge amount more.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> Hmm....I sort of feel your pretty much throwing £100 away....


Nah. You'll recoup some money on the Mc2 if it's in good nick.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The sage has more to go wrong - and don't know much about the graef.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

None of the above. When you can get the LA spaziale evo that's in the fs section right now for just £140 why oh why would any of these look remotely attractive?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> None of the above. When you can get the LA spaziale evo that's in the fs section right now for just £140 why oh why would any of these look remotely attractive?


Fair point.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The size and the doser make the La Spaziale Evo a non-starter. If I could remove the doser AND it was was in budget (including shipping) I would have opt'ed for it. For the time being I am doing this hobby on a shoestring.

Thanks to everyone who has given constructive advice.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

ridland said:


> The size and the doser make the La Spaziale Evo a non-starter. If I could remove the doser AND it was was in budget (including shipping) I would have opt'ed for it. For the time being I am doing this hobby on a shoestring.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has given constructive advice.


If you can pick up a good Mc2 for £80 ish and look after it you'll be able to upgrade in the future without losing much (or possibly anything). I've been in your shoes before with not wanting to (or being able to) invest in lots of expensive stuff. If you buy well and sell well you'll do ok. Mc2s have been rated as an entry level grinder for many years. They ain't pretty, they ain't quiet, but they are inexpensive and uncomplicated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are willing to do a little work, then £100 can get you a lot. If you peruse Gumtree and Ebay for stuff, and are prepared to try and buy off auction (ebay) then you would be surprised just what you can get. The 3 grinders you mention are all pants in the grand scheme of things. If you do not want to do any work, then it does not really matter which you buy. The SAge will break the fastest, no one knows or nuys Graef so that leaves the MC2 which is much loved and much upgraded from


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the desire for a doserless will reduce the amount of available (other £100) stuff a lot though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone got an RR45 for six quid but you need to be patient and thorough with your searches


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm happy working on machinery to bring a bargain back to life. I already have a Bezzera espresso machine lined up to be brought back to life. I'm not afraid of a challenge. I comb the auction sites religiously as well having saved searches sending me updates.

I'll most likely get one of the two MC-2 that I have found on auction site as a way to get up and going while I save for something better.

For me its a journey, I can't just buy my dream setup now but will learn on journey man tools until such time as I can afford the end state.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ridland, I promise you that whatever you pay for a working MC2 you will be able to find something far superior with the use of a spade


----------

